# Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005



## Kabeljaukönig (18. Februar 2005)

Moin, Moin liebe Sportfreunde
Ich plane einen 3- Wöchigen Traumurlaub auf Guadeloupe.
Und ich würde zu gern auch meine Angel einpacken, wer weiß mehr über diese Insel und kann mir *TIPPS* und *INFORMATIONEN* dazu geben.
In sachen Tackel bin ich bestens in alle Richtungen ausgestattet, am liebsten fische ich mit der Fliegenrute und auch mit der Spinnrute. Big Game geht bei mir bis 30 Lbs- Ruten und Multi.
Also ich freue mich auf meinen langersehnten Urlaub und Eure tollen Tipps.

Gruß Euer Kabeljaukönig aus Hamburg


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

moin, am einfachsten ist ja eigentlich googeln oder jahoolen  .
Aber es gibt nur dürftige Infos zu Guadeloupe, ich meine gesehen zu haben, daß dort erstmal Hauptsächlich Französisch Landessprache ist |uhoh: .
Eine Angeltouristik scheint es auch zu geben, müsstest wohl aber vor Ort schlau werden, der Google ist da etwas schweigsam.
Hier mal eine Allgemeine Seite auf Deutsch:
http://www.antilles-info-tourisme.com/guadeloupe/p2-in-br.htm


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Moin Heiko,

tja Französisch ist auch nicht gerade meine Amtssprache!!!
Aber die Insel soll ein traum sein und die anderen kenne ich schon nur damals war ich noch immer ohne Angel los, seit 1,5 Jahren trage ich das FlyFi- Virus mit mir herum... lol.
Aber erstmal vielen Dank für den Link.
Ich werde nach dem Urlaub berichten (so Anfang April`05)

Mfg Mirko


----------



## posengucker (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe damals die Fische hautpsächlich mit der Schnorchelbrille verfolgt 

jetzt nochmals offiziell schönen Urlaub . 


lg
Pogu


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Jo, das freut mich.
Zuerst werde ich mir auch die Fische aus der Schnorchelbrille angucken...lol
Aber dann werde ich sie mit Freude an den Haken bringen.
Bin schon in diversen Angelläden hier in Hamburg gewesen, doch für Guadeloupe gibt es so ziemlich garnix. Selbst die Angelreisen- Veranstalter wissen wenig darüber. Deshalb hoffe ich das noch jemand reinschaut und schöne Tipps auf Lager hat.
Dir dann auch noch einen schönen Urlaub...
Bis bald

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (8. März 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Hi Boardies,

nun geht es endlich los! Auf nach Guadeloupe und dicke Fische fangen.
Durch Eure tollen Berichte und guten Tipps bin ich bestens gewappnet um hier und da vielleicht doch noch einen Kapitalen zu überlisten.
Ich werde nach meinem Urlaub ausführlich im Big Game- Forum berichten.
Also bis zum April im Big Game- Forum.

Gruß Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## Fairlay (9. März 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass und dicke Fische!.)


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (1. April 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Hallo Boardies,
bin nun leider wieder im Lande!
Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage damit beschäftigen Euch eine tolle Geschichte aus Guadeloupe zu liefern.
Bilder gibt es reichlich so ca. 850 Stück!!!
Ich melde mich dann...
Aber nochmals vielen Dank für Euer Interesse mir zu helfen und die netten Grüße.

Bis bald Euer Mirko


----------



## Sailfisch (1. April 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Bericht und die Bilder!


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

Moin Leute und ganz besonders Sailfish,

ich hatte Euch allen ja eine Big-Game Geschichte versprochen!
Seit meinem Urlaub bin ich echt nicht mehr zum fischen und schreiben gekommen! Die Arbeit firsst mich gerade richtig auf. Ich hoffe das es demnächst ruhiger wird, denn ich bin schon wieder Urlaubsreif!!! Aber ich werde diese Geschichte ganz bestimmt noch nach reichen.

Liebe Grüße miwel

catch more fish


----------



## sundeule (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*

...oooooch, so ne klitzekleine Nachtschicht zum Schreiben?|rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Guadeloupe, Karibik März 2005*



			
				Kabeljaukönig schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute und ganz besonders Sailfish,
> 
> ich hatte Euch allen ja eine Big-Game Geschichte versprochen!
> Seit meinem Urlaub bin ich echt nicht mehr zum fischen und schreiben gekommen! Die Arbeit firsst mich gerade richtig auf. Ich hoffe das es demnächst ruhiger wird, denn ich bin schon wieder Urlaubsreif!!! Aber ich werde diese Geschichte ganz bestimmt noch nach reichen.
> ...



Bin schon in freudiger Erwartung auf Deinen Bericht!

Sofern mein Maledivenbericht (Nov2005) vor Deinem Bericht eingestellt ist, so komme ich nach HH, dann mußt Du eine Runde schmeißen, oder auch zwei!


----------

